# Heidi Kabel gestorben



## Crash (16 Juni 2010)

Sie war der Star des Hamburger Ohnsorg-Theaters - und stand in mehr als 160 plattdeutschen Stücken auf der Bühne: Jetzt ist Heidi Kabel gestorben. Die populäre Schauspielerin wurde 95 Jahre alt.

Hamburg - Heidi Kabel ist tot. "Sie ist heute Morgen um 6 Uhr friedlich eingeschlafen", teilte der Intendant des Ohnsorg-Theaters, Christian Seeler, am Dienstag mit. Die beliebte Volksschauspielerin wurde 95 Jahre alt. Seit 2003 hatte sie in einem Senioren-Wohnheim im Hamburger Stadtteil Othmarschen gelebt. 

Das Theater trauere um eine "großartige Schauspielerin, um eine wunderbare Kollegin und um einen einzigartigen Menschen", so Seeler. "Es gibt nur wenige Menschen, die in ganz Deutschland quer durch alle Generationen so populär waren wie Heidi Kabel."

Quelle: spiegel.de


----------



## AMUN (16 Juni 2010)

Eine hervorragende Darstellerin und das Uhrgestein des Ohnsorg-Theaters

Ich bin mit ihr groß geworden... so wie meine Eltern auch


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2010)

*Ich hab Ihre Bühnen Auftritte geliebt  eine großartige Schauspielerin *


----------



## IcyCold (16 Juni 2010)

*Ich kann mich noch an "Tratsch im Treppenhaus" erinnern, einfach genial!!!*


----------



## armin (16 Juni 2010)

auch in Österreich ein Begriff !


----------



## Yzer76 (18 Juni 2010)

IcyCold schrieb:


> *Ich kann mich noch an "Tratsch im Treppenhaus" erinnern, einfach genial!!!*



oder an Mein Mann, der fährt zur See. Vor allem an die Bühnenstücke mit Henry Vahl kann ich mich besonders gut erinnern


----------

